# Confused dog aggression- happy then snaps



## MichWilkins (Apr 20, 2008)

I have an 18 month old male German shepherd that when he is meeting other dogs for the first time he will wag his tail and act very happy to meet them. Once we let him greet the other dog after about eight seconds of sniffing and tail waging he will suddenly snap at the other dog. He does this w/both males and females. All the dogs he is meeting are very friendly and playful to him and are still that way after he snaps at them. He is also meeting them on neutral territory. Can any one provide any advice on how to handle this situation and why he acts this way? He gets along great w/dogs he met when he was a puppy, he is just this way w/new dogs and puppies. 

Thank you!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Are you watching closely? Some dogs need more personal space with strange dogs than others. My male is OK with nose to nose, doesn't like strange dogs sniffing his rear or his ears. He doesn't like other dogs trying to dominate him, he sounded off in the Vet's office one day, I was writing out the check, he was right by me, a lady lets her lab come up and before I could tell her to back off, her lab put his head on my dogs front shoulders in a dominate posture. The lady started saying my GSD was vicious, I told her my GSD is a solid strong male and doesn't take to other dogs trying to dominate him. She said her dog was just saying hi, I said no your dog was trying to dominate my dog and that is just bad dog manners.

So watch more closely and see if you can see anything in common. 

I am not keen on having my GSD meet and greet a lot of dogs, because other owners for the most part are pretty clueless. Socializing to me, means my dogs sees other dogs or cats at the Vet's office or on walks or what ever and the look and go "yep that is another dog". I don't need meets and greets to accomplish that.

Val


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

there is alot of things that could be going on. i have a very dominant female that does the same thing. she just has to be the boss around any other dog. she even has a golden friend that we walk with all the time. this dog is very mild, he gives no bad body lauguage, not even eye contact with her. but, before each walk when they meet she will sniff him with tail up, he does nothing, then she will proceed to nip his face. this happens even off leash. once she shows him she's boss they are fine. So, maybe your dog is trying to be the dominant one. watch the body lauguage closely next time with your dog. 

the other side of the coin, is that your dog could be unsure of how to interact with other dogs, especially if it hasn't been around alot of dogs, and is acting out of not knowing how to interact.

bottom line is alot of gsd's aren't real keen on playing or greeting strange dogs, its just in the nature. basically. as Val said, you can counter condition them to tolerate other dogs, but some gsd's just need their space. you can work on this with friends that have mild dogs, or better yet, go to OB classes and have him learn to be around other dogs and tune them out.

debbie


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It's always hard to know what exactly is happening without being there. My guess is though your dog is generally ok enough with other dogs to make it thru the initial meet and greet.

They are NOT comfortable enough in the situation to maintain the calm and good behavior. So to relieve the stress, the snapping will back the other dog off for a bit so your dog can then collect itself and try to go back to a balanced state. 

I would start making the meetings with new dogs brief, the time length BEFORE your dog snaps, so YOU are in control. 

So have the initial greeting, then remove your dog from the situation with at treat or praise (or just happily leaving entirely). So YOU are calming your dog and assuring them they are in a good place with good dogs and can stay calm. I'm guessing if you do this well (always removing your dog before they think THEY have to control the situation before they freak out) you'll be able to gradually increase the time frames.

Have you been to dog classes yet? Just the controlled atmosphere these end up being (though the first night can be madness







) is a great place for our dogs to gain the control they need in a safe place while they learn to listen to us and take their cues on behavior from us because WE are learning we have a role at the other end of the leash.


----------



## MichWilkins (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone for all the great feedback! I really appreciate all your thoughts and advice. I will definitely try the shorter greet times and see how that goes. 

Here is just a little bit of history, Titan; my GSD is extremely playful and has always loved to play with all of our neighbor dogs that he grew up w/as a puppy. I wanted to make sure he was well socialized as a puppy. We try to have evening play dates with the other dogs; two boxers, a German Shorthaired Pointer and a lab. He plays great with all of them and will let all of them dominate him by laying on the ground and them standing over him. My parents two male dogs that he has know since he was six weeks old don’t care for him very much but every time Titan goes over there to see them he tries to get them to play with him. 

Here is a picture of Titan w/all his friends.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Males have a tendency to change at a certain age from Puppy to adult dog mentally. So while he was happy letting other dogs dominate him, it might change due to him maturing.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Titan,

There is a BIG difference betreen showing submissive affection to friends, and letting a strange dog dominate them. HUGE. It's almost the same principle as the alpha roll. Develop a good enough relationship with a strong dog and gain his trust and he will lick your chin and roll over onto his back under you every chance he gets. Try and force him to do so and you get a very different response. 

In addition, it just is not natural for dogs to accept and love all strange dogs. The same way it's not natural for me to accept and love all strange people out there in the world. If he handles himself well with his "dog friends" then why does he need to interact with every stange dog in the world? As long as he remains obedient to you in those situations you're good.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

good advice everyone! i totally agree with John. sometimes there are just bad vibes with certain dogs. i think you have to be very aware of what triggers your dog. for most gsd's they do not like other dogs to stare them down, eye contact, etc. we have an aussie in my agility class that does this to Sam. i need to keep his focus on me when the aussie is close by. as long as there is no eye contact, the aussie can be standing right next to him with no problem.

debbie


----------

